# Symptoms of an open neutral



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Your neutral will have 120 volts to ground if the bonding is open between the ground and neutrals and there is a closed switch feeding it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Draw out each circuit with it's fault. Then you will see why two different symptoms are the same problem. Were all measurements taken at the same points under the same conditions?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Dizzykidd said:


> can someone please shed some light on this. I've seen two separate cases in which the answer was an open neutral. both had 120v H to G and 0 H to N.
> 
> [ If the neutral is pulled high it is also at 120V to G. This is to be expected any time a connected load allows the Hot to bleed voltage through to the Neutral. This can be a plugged in load like a wall wart or an incandescent lamp.
> 
> ...


Does that clear it up ?


----------



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry guys I'm still not getting it


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If you power a light and then remove the neutral wire from the neutral bus, you will have 120 volts from that neutral to ground.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Symptoms of an open neutral


Smoke




> Sorry guys I'm still not getting it


Get a pencil and paper and draw a couple of 120V circuits with/without loads and it may become clear.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may become clearer to the experienced, but for someone entering the trade- the experienced have long forgotten what it is like to be the FNG. :thumbsup:

Just a tip- and just the tip, break it down like its a homeowner.... You'll soon see where the experienced have lost touch.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I couldn't explain it to a homeowner. I can only explain it to guys I teach by using a pencil and paper. Hell, I could only understand it myself by using a pencil and paper. 

My brain like to follow lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Whether you have 120 or 0 between N and G depends on where the neutral is broken and whether a circuit that involves that neutral is energized with a load.

Like others said, try drawing it out.


----------

